# Dish 1000 installations



## voless (Aug 14, 2006)

I have been installing dishNetwork in North Dakota for a few years now. I have never had any major problems with any equipment until the Dish 1000 came out. As many of you now the dish 1000 is used to hit 110, 119 and 129. 129 carries the full HD lineup. To install these it is recommended to peak 119 and thats it. The very first one I did worked fine I got low 80's on all three sats. I have done about 5 or 6 more since then with not so much luck. I peak the 119 as high as 95 to 100 and the best I can get on my 129 is 50. I have even tried just peaking the 129 sat but then I lose my 110 and 119. I have also noticed a huge difference in transponders. One transponder will read 68 (which will be the highest) and another will read 38. That doesn't sound right to me. I also just did a dish 500+ last week and noticed a similar problem. Is there a flaw in this design or are the settings in the manual incorrect or something. I called "TECH" support and the gentleman gave me the skew, azimuth, and elevation settings for 148. Then he gave me the settings I already have for the dish 1000. He wasn't much help to say the least. If anybody has any ideas that would be great its getting hard to sell something that works 20% of the time


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

First, welcolme to the forums voless.

As far as what you are seeing, you're seeing what most of us are seeing. Signal strength on 129 is all out of whack. According to some posts here there are mechanical problems with the sat. It seems that the further north and west you are the worse the problems are. It's been a nightmare for a lot of us. If possible you might want to try doing installs for customers with 2 Dish500's one for 110/119 and one to 61.5 since all the national HD content is mirrored over there.

Here are some threads on the subject:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57249
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53697


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought the proper way was to peak 110 and then adjust tilt (skew) to fine tune 119 and 129.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

ssmith10pn said:


> I thought the proper way was to peak 110 and then adjust tilt (skew) to fine tune 119 and 129.


Not according to the installation guide that comes with it, and like voless said it doesn't work so hot, at least not for me. It gives you great signal on 110 and 119 but not 129.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

Isn't a Canadian DBS Satellite due to launch in a month or two for the 129 position. I believe Dish has leased space on that satellite. Does anyone know if the new sat will solve the 129 issues? I think Echo 5 was a temp. solution. I know someone out there knows the real deal.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

A Dish 500 for 110 and 119 and a Dish 300 for 129 works fine for me here in San Francisco. We moved the dish that was on 148 over to the 129 position. They moved the SF locals off of 148, so all I lost is KCBS-HD out of LA. I didn't really need it, since we get KPIX locally.

With the 300 I get signals between 72 and 87 from 129 except for one transponder. Tp 21 is only 61. I haven't lost any signal yet.

Larry


----------



## cabledawg55 (Aug 18, 2006)

i am trying to install a dish 1000, for a friend. could you give me the basic settings so i have somewhere close to start? i know tune in 119 first. i live in wisconsin


----------



## cabledawg55 (Aug 18, 2006)

can anybody tell me?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB Dish 1000 page has a link to the pointing angles chart.


----------



## compfast (Oct 17, 2006)

here's what worked for me ....................canton georgia settings..... azimuth 227.....skew 126.... elevation 39.........................................tune from the #1 port on the DPP and put the receiver point dish screen on 119 and transponder 11...................

the book i have gives me the wrong peak angles ....I got these angle from tech suport


----------



## melp (Oct 16, 2006)

I had a dish 1000 installed on 8/31/06 and it worked ok for a month. I installed a 622 on main floor with 2nd feed to bedroom tv: I relocated a 501 to 2nd floor feeding 3 tv's; and had a 3rd receiver installed in the basement. Only the 4900 appears to have RG6 cable.

1st problem 10/8/06 2nd tech had to come out and relocate and raise the dish to get a stronger signal after losing local and premium HD signals. ESPN and 5 or 6 HD channels were ok. 

10/12/06 3rd tech arrives after losing signal to 501 and 2 of 3 tv's snowy. 3rd tech leaves and system fails. He returns and said he can only go so far on his work order. All inside and outside diplexers replaced.

Research this site and several other locations for switch, hook-up, and cabling solutions. 

Somewhere between 1st and 3rd tech, dish switch check screen goes from dish 1000 set up to dish 500 and no dish 1000 as an option for check. Sat's 110, 119, and 129 show up stronger after 2nd and 3rd. but curious as to 1000 data. Softwear 363?

4th tech arrives 10/19/06 (cancelled 10/17/06 appointment as not enough tech's available) and is sympathetic and methodically works through problems.
Several diplexers are replaced that were previously replaced as being not up to dish standards (contractor installed). Some short cable runs are replaced, and a 3 way splitter was found and replaced in the attic.

Cable to the 501 is RG59 to receiver and to the two other tv's hooked up to this receiver. The power inserter was relocated to the basement and to port #1 on the 44 switch (tech 1-2-3 said did not matter where it went)

Cable to the 622 is probably RG59 as it was originally installed when this house was built in 2000, but only DISH has been used at the home. As system is working, hate to think about cable inaccessible in sheetrock. Have experienced green pixeling and digital sound drop outs. (What's up with close captioning?)

Tech 4 was surprised by the amount of data and diagrams and where I had gotten them. I told him they were referenced or linked from this site.

I believe I still have some cableing issues that will probably have to be addressed by an electrician, but since everything is working good, I will deal with that down the road.

I am of the opinion that the technology has outpaced the tech training; In my case, 75% of the service tech's sent out on these calls were not properly prepared to close the job. Finally after 10 hours, 4 different teams or individual tech's, and several non productive calls to the call center, my system is back to operating satisfactorily. After having call center comments regarding rewiring to tech comments that my 4900 and 501 receivers needed replaced, I was and still happen to be confused as to what might happen next.

I have been a 10 year DISH customer and love the programming. I believe there has to be a better way to handle complex installation or troubleshooting issues instead of getting the run-around from good intentioned employees. Most of the diagrams available had to be obtained through back doors from satellite suppliers, or web forum's.

Shame on you DISH.

Mel Parish
White, Ga.


----------



## compfast (Oct 17, 2006)

so what finaly fixed it?........I did a service call in cartersville yesterday and he is only getting 110 on the check switch screen (in red)...........we have tried everything  

the receiver up stairs (not HD) has all three signals strong..so it's not the dish  




i have to go back today and try again..
it will be my 8th trip to his house

it does the same thing on a new receiver......................

.....................................EDIT.........................................we change the cable and it worked,..the only difference was the writing on the cable..........the old one said NON UL......................and the new one said UL-CMX???


----------



## melp (Oct 16, 2006)

Some of the diplexer's and splitters were not up to DISH quality according to tech, and insuring that port #1 for the DISH 44 switch was connected to the right receiver. In my case, a basement (4900) receiver.


----------



## compfast (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Mel, Get the number of the RSP for your area (look on your copy of your service agreements, it's yellow) and and give them a call. Ask them why, after 4 service calls, you STILL have RG-59 in your system. Verify this first, though. It sounds like what you need is a re-install.

On the other hand, if at any point, a tech wanted to replace the RG-59 with RG-6 and you wouldn't let him because you didn't want more holes in your walls, that would be a different kettle of fish.

RSP's hate repeat trouble calls though, so it would behoove them to make this right.


----------



## melp (Oct 16, 2006)

I've got 4 pink service agreements from 3 different groups, and this was an upgrade to a 622HD. Service calls 2 & 3 talked about potential wiring difficulties, but that was revised each time they got a receiver and tv to show a decent picture. I discovered the RG-59 before visit #4 by getting in the attic and checking the visible outside cables.

None of the tech's offered to change cable, and all seemed to be on an invisible clock. I'm sure this is a time allottment issue, but the hardware activity sheet's on the service agreements are vague and void of check lists to follow.

Would I consider the 1st installer the RSP to call, or should I go the 1-800 route?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

DNSC is a joke.

Sounds like you would be better off getting a local retailer and paying him by the hour!


This story should be a lesson to all potential future E* subscribers. Buy from a good local retailer and dont deal with E* direct!


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

melp said:


> I've got 4 pink service agreements from 3 different groups. Would I consider the 1st installer the RSP to call, or should I go the 1-800 route?


I think that's your biggest problem. If you've had three different groups out there (and some of these could have been from local retailers), it's going to be hard to get one to 'own' your system now.

But if you have enough repeat trouble calls (within your warranty windows), sooner or later you're bound to get someone's attention.


----------



## compfast (Oct 17, 2006)

Melp ..............I live in Cartersville, and can help ...........if you still need new cable run................The Number is 678-721-4002....ask for Allen...........


----------



## cabledawg55 (Aug 18, 2006)

i moved from wisc to reno nevada, i had the dish 1000 working fine there, now i'm trying to install it here. i have tried and tried, but everytime i try to set the 119 first, all i can get to come in is 110 on the 119 lnb, can anybody tell me the setting's, i've tried the one in the guide and it's wrong, from everything i can tell. just can't understand why i can get 110 very good on the center lnb (119), but can't get it to pick up the 119. help please


----------



## compfast (Oct 17, 2006)

Try 130 skew and 39 to 38 elevation.................and change the elevation and azimuth to peak it and leave it on 130 skew..........i was told it's allways 130 skew in the top half of ga..................
and make sure all the cable is 3000 mhz that's in the house...edit (that's going to the HD receiver)


----------



## cabledawg55 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'll give that a try, thanks


----------



## compfast (Oct 17, 2006)

no problem i hope that helps


----------



## cabledawg55 (Aug 18, 2006)

finally got it, the skew was 91, don't know why i had such a hard time, but thanks


----------

